# sick pigeons making unusual sound



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

most of all my pigeons are sick making unusual sound ,looks like breathing problem too ,breathing with his beak open
whenever there is some rain here my pigeons gets sick.please suggest me medicine and tell about the disease 

youtube link to hear the sound https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXYkkLJr6mc&feature=youtu.be
thanks for your time


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Hebrew878 
I had a listen to your video noises...it does sound respiratory to me too.
The antibiotic DOXYCYCLINE is what I primarily use for respiratory illness...Doxycycline and Tylan / Tylosin.
My birds hate the rain too. Nothing good ever comes out of wet weather.
Is your enclosure / cage protected from the rain completely? Does any rain leak in, or flood the floor?
Is the enclosure protected against the wind too?
Birds hate drafts, wind.

If any of these things are happening, you'll need to fix the enclosure up.

In order to keep 'wetness' away in my enclosure, I use Versele-Laga's COLUMBINE BIANCO. Its a white lime powder, and I spread it around the floor, plus in Summer, whitewash the walls with it. I find it keeps the humidity away really well.

Your birds sound like they need an immunity boost, to avoid getting sick every rainy period. Probiotics will help - I use PRIMAL DEFENCE Probiotics. You can try Apple Cider Vinegar (BRAGGS is good)...or garlic water. That's a garlic clove crushed in water a couple of times per week.

My holistic avian vet recommends the use of Young Livings 'THIEVES' Essential Oil for respiratory illnesses, as well as immune boosting. Its safe to use, my birds have been breathing it in for a half an year with no side effects. It has helped with sinus issues, mycoplasma and strep. I do 5 drops on a tissue and I hang it up in the enclosure. They breathe it in nicely.

I also do a natural remedy out of Oregano Oil and Olive Oil, which has solved every bacterial intestinal problem we've had...from crop to tail, this works great in killing bacteria and lifting the immunity.
1 drop Natures Answer Oregano Oil AND 20 drops Olive Oil. Mix together. Take 3-5 drops from this mixture and give it to your bird twice to four times daily for one week. It is very powerful stuff, so you can't use it more than a week without having a break. Use probiotics at the same time (one hour before or after the Oregano/Olive Oil), or after the week.

Liquid Kyolic is also great, 5 drops up to 3 times daily for up to 2 weeks, or until the infection is gone.

Respiratory issues need to be addressed quickly, because the air sacs and lungs are extrememly fragile.

QUESTIONS:
1. What are your pigeons droppings like?
2. Appetites?
3. Have you checked inside their mouths for canker?
4. What colour is their throat, skin on chest and gums? Bluey or pink?
5. Postures, tails down, wings low?
6. Are they shivering or have ruffled feathers?
7. Sneezing, wheezing?
8. Finding it hard to fly?

Respiratory issues are common when there is a Vitamin A deficiency as well.
Vitamins A, E and C would be beneficial.

 I hope some of this helps your little guys!


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

AlicjanPip said:


> Hi Hebrew878
> I had a listen to your video noises...it does sound respiratory to me too.
> The antibiotic DOXYCYCLINE is what I primarily use for respiratory illness...Doxycycline and Tylan / Tylosin.
> My birds hate the rain too. Nothing good ever comes out of wet weather.
> ...


hi dear thanks for reply
Is your enclosure / cage protected from the rain completely? Does any rain leak in, or flood the floor? yes protected however in day time its free to come out of it so when rains in day time its feather gets wet and when it go back inside cage also getting wet.
Is the enclosure protected against the wind too? yes


1. What are your pigeons droppings like? it looks NORMAL
2. Appetites? yes not seem interested to take food.
3. Have you checked inside their mouths for canker?its NORMAL
4. What colour is their throat, skin on chest and gums? Bluey or pink? pink
5. Postures, tails down, wings low?YES few pigeons tails down, wings low
6. Are they shivering or have ruffled feathers? NO 
7. Sneezing, wheezing? wheezing ,opens beak 
8. Finding it hard to fly?YES HARD to FLY

please give me medicine names that are available in common medical shops of india.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*If your birds are getting sick every time it rains, you also need to fix their coop, and weather and draft proof it. They need to be protected from rain as well as have a well ventilated coop that may need to be set up a foot or two off the ground. *


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Hebrew  you're welcome.
On rainy days, if its really terrible, can you keep the birds closed up?
Ecoli and respiratory disease appears very quickly in rainy weather. You need this problem fixed. They need dry areas.

Ok the medicine is Doxyccycline. Another name is Vibramycin I believe. Do you have this? Tylan / Tylosin antibiotics are also good for respiratory.

If it is Ecoli or intestinal, you will need antibiotics such as Sulfa based antibiotics...or Baytril, Ampicillin etc.

Tails down could be abdominal discomfort. Low wings is usually weakness.
Have you got NEEM LEAF POWDER? i do a 1/4 teaspoon on tiny bread balls (so it sticks) up to three times daily. The OREGANO OIL/OLIVE OIL recipe is great too. Both are safe and work beautifully. The only thing is they are very time consuming if you have a lot of birds.

After you medicate them, get them going on Probiotics and Apple cider vinegar or garlic for a while.

Are their droppings solid dry and brown 'raisins'?

You need to make sure their food is kept dry and fresh in this rain. Fungus is awful to deal with. Black peas or beans etc...throw those out immediately. 
I look forward to hearing how you go. Good luck


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

Trimethoprim / Sulfamexodazole i think. You need to google it  this is from my memory.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hebrew878,
Please open the beaks of the birds and tell us what you find in there.. Do you see any plague/whitish slime or stuff sticking around? Is it trying to block the breath hole of pigeons?
Your bird may be up with a fungal infection. Try giving them anti fungal med "fluconazole". They may start to get better in 4-5 days if fungal.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

someone from india with info on how to get a respitory medicince for his brids would be a start, from his answers in post #3. 

wet conditions and pigeons don't mix , and they need clean water that has been checked clean for human drinking, if that is possible.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

If you find everything's normal,how come they're making such horrible sounds??? 
There's gotta be something your missing about pigeons that's why I asked the questions again. Check all your pigeons. Does their throats and sacs etc look swollen? Are you informed on how to check a pigeon's throat and what to look for???

If you don't find anything then probably respiratory track is swollen or is affected by candida responsible for such sounds? Try givng fluconazole first.


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Hebrew878,
> Please open the beaks of the birds and tell us what you find in there.. Do you see any plague/whitish slime or stuff sticking around? Is it trying to block the breath hole of pigeons?
> Your bird may be up with a fungal infection. Try giving them anti fungal med "fluconazole". They may start to get better in 4-5 days if fungal.


i don't find anything like that.
i noticed a male pigeon who was breathing with open beak looks better than before still slightly opens his beak to breath.but when he make mating sound or to defend its territory occupy by other pigeon no sound is coming i am sure its sounded hard earlier.
and few of my pigeons got eye disease also watery eyes.i applied neem oil on eyes.i had spent money on buying fancy pigeons but these die one by one without making kids now its hard to get a pair from same breed for single pigeons.
as soon as i get fluconazole i will give them.
thanks for your answer.


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

AlicjanPip said:


> Hi Hebrew  you're welcome.
> On rainy days, if its really terrible, can you keep the birds closed up?
> Ecoli and respiratory disease appears very quickly in rainy weather. You need this problem fixed. They need dry areas.
> 
> ...


 its a small coop and ***** i dont like closed up all the time.

Now the place is dry No more rainy weather .its a summer season but had heavy rain for 2-3 days continously i believe that caused pigeons to get sick.

i noted down all the medicine suggested on this thread and gonna treat them with it.i dont find any abnormal droppings.i will post the result after treatment.

thanks for your answer.


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

here is a video http://youtu.be/KKw3u6Cpxps

should be easy to find disease.


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

please reply as soon as possible.,


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That pigeon looks pretty sick to me.
It is the nature of birds to pretend to be well for as long as they can, even when they are sick. A sick acting bird in the wild will be targeted by a predator before a healthy acting bird. Once a bird can't pretend any more...it's really, really sick.
If you cannot have diagnostics done, I would start with Trimethoprim / Sulfamexodazole as a flock treatment and then after that is over, metronidazole.If you can't find Trimethoprim / Sulfamexodazole , liquid enrofloxcin can be used. Personally, I would avoid doxycycline . It had always caused vomiting in the pigeons I have used it on. If you don't have a lot of birds, individual treatment is always best because then you know each bird is getting the medicine needed.


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

i got 
co-trimazine [powder] - composition sulphadiazine 10% ,trimethoprim 2%
fluconazole-50 [tablet]
other medicines not available here

please tell me the dosage?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes cotrimoxazole hydrochloride powder is easily available and dosage is written on the pack itself.
Metronidazole(very important for you pigeons) dose is 35 mg for high flyers, 50 mg for shirazi and homers.
Fluconazole is 5 mg per pigeon for 10days but give 15 mg for first few days.
How many pigeons do you have?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

hebrew878 said:


> i don't find anything like that.
> i noticed a male pigeon who was breathing with open beak looks better than before still slightly opens his beak to breath.but when he make mating sound or to defend its territory occupy by other pigeon no sound is coming i am sure its sounded hard earlier.
> and few of my pigeons got eye disease also watery eyes.i applied neem oil on eyes.i had spent money on buying fancy pigeons but these die one by one without making kids now its hard to get a pair from same breed for single pigeons.
> as soon as i get fluconazole i will give them.
> thanks for your answer.


Please don't let your pigeons breed until they get fine unless the consequences won't be good for your birds.

I have encountered same cases just like your pigeons before. The pigeons couldn't vocalise or make sounds. Those were cases of vet canker+candida. The pigeons got better with two canker meds e.g, metronidazole+tinidazole and heavy dosages of fluconazole(40mg per pigeon) for 14 days.

Please try to locate a vet if your pigeons are ill and you can't observe the symptoms. I'm dead sure your pigeons are showing symptoms which you're oblivious off.
Google venky's poultry hospital in your area. Take a bird to them,they will euthanise the bird to find diseases,for free. They won't conduct tests for free,but necropsies will be done free of cost. Where in india are you located? I can search it out for you.

If you can't find many medicines and don't know about them much, simply add chlorine dioxide to their drinking water. Chlorinated water will kill all the germs,bateria,protozoa and stuff. I'm not talking about chlorine in its purest form but "chlorine dioxide" at dosage of 10 drops in a gallon of water.


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Yes cotrimoxazole hydrochloride powder is easily available and dosage is written on the pack itself.
> Metronidazole(very important for you pigeons) dose is 35 mg for high flyers, 50 mg for shirazi and homers.
> Fluconazole is 5 mg per pigeon for 10days but give 15 mg for first few days.
> How many pigeons do you have?


i have around 50 pigeons, 2 coops, seperated by fancy and non fancy


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Please don't let your pigeons breed until they get fine unless the consequences won't be good for your birds.
> 
> I have encountered same cases just like your pigeons before. The pigeons couldn't vocalise or make sounds. Those were cases of vet canker+candida. The pigeons got better with two canker meds e.g, metronidazole+tinidazole and heavy dosages of fluconazole(40mg per pigeon) for 14 days.
> 
> ...


i want to cure my pigeons myself . if you want to know my location here it is lat : 8.5347303 , lng:78.10369879999999

thanks for reply


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I was interested to know your location only to help you locate your nearest venky's poultry diagnosis lab. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Charis said:


> Personally, I would avoid doxycycline . It had always caused vomiting in the pigeons I have used it on.


Maybe is not the medicine itself but the capsule that causes this. I too meet vomiting after giving capsules of Doxy but if I extracted the powder, mixed it with water and administred with a tube, they didn't vomit.

I'm not saying that in this particular case should be used Doxy, I agree with your advices. I'm only speaking generally about Doxy.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Apart from treating the flock with medicines, you should also make sure that the feed and water are not contaminated with poops. If only specific pigeons are sick, then you can separate them and treat, otherwise do a flock treatment.

It is time to fix the loft to rain as June is coming and so are the rains.


----------

